# New HD Local Channels 04/10/08



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

HD Locals Launching in Milwaukee, WI 
Programming Changes/Additions: 4/7/2008 5:23 PM
Effective Thursday, April 10, 2008 by 6:00 a.m. ET, DISH Network will launch the ABC, NBC and FOX in high definition (HD) into the Milwaukee, WI locals package at no additional programming charge.

Customers must subscribe to a dishHD programming package or pay the HD enabling fee in order to receive the HD local channels as a part of their local programming package. Additionally, customers must have a dishHD receiver and an antenna pointed at the 61.5 orbital location.

Station Affiliation DISH Network Chnl # Local Chnl # Satellite 
WISN ABC 5200 12 61.5 
WTMJ NBC 5202 4 61.5 
WITI FOX 5203 6 61.5 

HD Locals Launching in Tampa, FL 
Programming Changes/Additions: 4/7/2008 5:21 PM
Effective Thursday, April 10, 2008 by 6:00 a.m. ET, DISH Network will launch the ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX in high definition (HD) into the Tampa, FL locals package at no additional programming charge.

Customers must subscribe to a dishHD programming package or pay the HD enabling fee in order to receive the HD local channels as a part of their local programming package. Additionally, customers must have a dishHD receiver and an antenna pointed at the 61.5 orbital location.

Station Affiliation DISH Network Chnl # Local Chnl # Satellite 
WFTS ABC 5150 28 61.5 
WTSP CBS 5151 10 61.5 
WFLA NBC 5152 8 61.5 
WTVT FOX 5153 13 61.5 

HD Locals Launching in Cleveland, OH 
Programming Changes/Additions: 4/7/2008 5:16 PM
Effective Thursday, April 10, 2008 by 6:00 a.m. ET, DISH Network will launch the ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX in high definition (HD) into the Cleveland, OH locals package at no additional programming charge.

Customers must subscribe to a dishHD programming package or pay the HD enabling fee in order to receive the HD local channels as a part of their local programming package. Additionally, customers must have a dishHD receiver and an antenna pointed at the 61.5 orbital location.

Station Affiliation DISH Network Chnl # Local Chnl # Satellite 
WEWS ABC 5200 5 61.5 
WOIO CBS 5201 19 61.5 
WKYC NBC 5202 3 61.5 
WJW FOX 5203 8 61.5 

HD Locals Launching in Richmond, VA 
Programming Changes/Additions: 4/7/2008 5:12 PM
Effective Thursday, April 10, 2008 by 6:00 a.m. ET, DISH Network will launch the ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX in high definition (HD) into the Richmond, VA locals package at no additional programming charge.

Customers must subscribe to a dishHD programming package or pay the HD enabling fee in order to receive the HD local channels as a part of their local programming package. Additionally, customers must have a dishHD receiver and an antenna pointed at the 61.5 orbital location.

Station Affiliation DISH Network Chnl # Local Chnl # Satellite 
WRIC ABC 5150 8 61.5 
WTVR CBS 5151 6 61.5 
WWBT NBC 5152 12 61.5 
WRLH FOX 5153 35 61.5 

Directly from internal communications, freely available to any customer who asks a CSR.


----------



## The Sandman (Dec 4, 2007)

Those don't help me. What about national HD channels?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The Sandman said:


> Those don't help me. What about national HD channels?


Apparently not in _that_ memo.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Haven't gotten that memo yet. They're coming.

Here's the list scheduled for "the next few months", though, to be complete:

ABC Family Channel HD 
AMC (American Movie Classics) HD 
BET HD 
The Biography Channel HD 
Cartoon Network HD 
CMT (Country Music Channel) HD 
CNN HD 
Disney Channel HD 
ESPN News HD 
HBO2 HD 
IFC (Independent Film Channel) HD 
MGM HD 
MoreMAX HD 
MTV HD 
Nickelodeon HD 
Sci Fi Channel HD 
Smithsonian HD 
The Tennis Channel HD 
The Weather Channel HD 
Toon Disney HD 
USA Network HD 
VH-1 HD 
WGN HD


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

mattfast1 said:


> Haven't gotten that memo yet. They're coming.
> 
> Here's the list scheduled for "the next few months", though, to be complete:
> 
> ...


Is "the next few months" months that contain an "R"?


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I take that phrase to mean "whenever the heck we feel like it, probably the day after a big event that would benefit greatly from HD on that channel".


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

The *bolded* channels in the list below are those that are currently NOT on DirecTV (i.e., E* would be the first sat provider to carry them):

ABC Family Channel HD
*AMC (American Movie Classics) HD*
*BET HD*
The Biography Channel HD
Cartoon Network HD
CMT (Country Music Channel) HD
CNN HD
Disney Channel HD
ESPN News HD
*HBO2 HD*
*IFC (Independent Film Channel) HD*
MGM HD
*MoreMAX HD*
MTV HD
Nickelodeon HD
Sci Fi Channel HD
Smithsonian HD
The Tennis Channel HD
The Weather Channel HD
Toon Disney HD
USA Network HD
VH-1 HD
*WGN HD*


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Yay!!! Cleveland local HDs!!! I can finally get NBC and CBS, which I never could get OTA as they broadcast a ridiculously weak digital signal. The only Cleveland HD local I won't be able to get now is PBS, but I really don't care about that. 

A lot of people here are going to need dishes for 61.5 installed, though. Glad that's what I got from the start. 

If they also turn on Sci-fiHD and USAHD, I will be one contented sub.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Since IFC (and also AMC) are distributed by Rainbow (Voom), I would not be surprised to see Dish launch one of their channels first. Not saying it will or will not happen, but given the relations Dish has for Voom, it could be a way to get a foot in the door for other channels first.

Probably not going to happen that way though, but not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

The guy that makes my coffee at Starbucks know about as much as Dish CSR's do about what channels Dish is activating, so when someone say's ask a CSR, take it with a grain of salt until you turn on your tv and the channel is actually there with programming playing!


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

the HD Launch this week has been delayed, AGAIN!!!!!!!!! Got this from other sites


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

projectorguru said:


> the HD Launch this week has been delayed, AGAIN!!!!!!!!! Got this from other sites


What other sites?


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> What other sites?


satellite guys, hdtvmag

SHHHHHH


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps it's time to stop spreading the rumors?


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

James Long said:


> Perhaps it's time to stop spreading the rumors?


How do we know they are rumors?


----------



## Mr.Pinkeye (Nov 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> Perhaps it's time to stop spreading the rumors?


I thought rumors and speculation was the whole point of sites like this. I don't see anything wrong with posting a rumor as long as it is clear that it is just that.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Slamminc11 said:


> The guy that makes my coffee at Starbucks know about as much as Dish CSR's do about what channels Dish is activating, so when someone say's ask a CSR, take it with a grain of salt until you turn on your tv and the channel is actually there with programming playing!


I'll agree with that, having done both those jobs.


James Long said:


> Perhaps it's time to stop spreading the rumors?


What rumors? This is an official posting to CSRs!


Mr.Pinkeye said:


> I thought rumors and speculation was the whole point of sites like this. I don't see anything wrong with posting a rumor as long as it is clear that it is just that.


Very true. Here's a rumor (fiction) for you: CSRs actually know what's going on with future launches. :hurah:


----------



## darrencp22 (Dec 31, 2007)

FYI, there have been numerous occasions where Dish employees have been fired due to publically talking about inside info. If you are indeed an employee, I would be careful.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

projectorguru said:


> How do we know they are rumors?


They are not fact based statements.

Matt's post that started this thread is fact based ... he got a memo and shared it.
Uplink Activity is fact based ... something in a table points to a potential channel.
The transponder scans saying a channel exists and has active bandwidth is fact based.

On the other stuff - where's the facts?

Rumors where he said that she said that they said with no accountable person are not fact based. You might as well say "I farted and it sounded like the gas was saying the channels are (or are not) going to be released this week". The same credibility. 

Besides, they are rumors because the initial monger said they were rumors. Last I checked he wasn't claiming them as absolute fact - especially when the rumors don't come true.

Speculation of members on this site is acceptable ... but misinterpreting rumor as fact and getting all wound up one way or the other just doesn't end well. It is healthier to stick with the facts and not get too excited about reports that will likely just lead to disappointment. Save the excitement for reality. 

That being said, if anyone has a problem with how we run the site please PM a moderator or find a site more to your suiting. We're here to talk about DBS ... not site operations.


----------



## nlk10010 (Sep 18, 2004)

The memo may be a fact but the implication that what it contains is accurate is pure rumor.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

darrencp22 said:


> FYI, there have been numerous occasions where Dish employees have been fired due to publically talking about inside info. If you are indeed an employee, I would be careful.


Very well stated. I would hate to see Matt disappear due to being fired for posting info he shouldn't be posting here, especially if he is posting from a Dish Network computer, possibly from his desk.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nlk10010 said:


> The memo may be a fact but the implication that what it contains is accurate is pure rumor.


Uplink Activity is occasionally not accurate ... it is usually accurate as to what is in the tables but there is no guarantee that any channel listed exists where the table says the channel is - unless the channel is "available" and someone has confirmed receiving it as part of their subscription. But it is fact based. It is a fact that the table has the entry and that is as far as the Uplink Activity presents it. "Look what may or may not be going on."

I'd say the same applies to the memo ... it apparently exists but all things are subject to change.

Bottom line: Save the excitement for reality.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

If you want this site to be The New York Times, then just report the facts, and don't allow rumors or speculation except on the editorial page. If you want some lively discussion that keeps people coming back to the Dish forum, then let the information flow freely.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not the Times ... but something better than the National Enquirer.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> FYI, there have been numerous occasions where Dish employees have been fired due to publically talking about inside info. If you are indeed an employee, I would be careful.


What he posted is not "inside info". Its an update that we were given and are free to pass on to any we see fit to do so.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Mikey said:


> If you want this site to be The New York Times, then just report the facts,


Did the New York Times get bought out?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Did the New York Times get bought out?


LOL. So you acknowledge the difference between fact and rumor can be blurry, eh?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

puckwithahalo said:


> What he posted is not "inside info". Its an update that we were given and are free to pass on to any we see fit to do so.


It is an issue between employee and employer ... we have seen a certain track record (occasional posts from former employees who said too much) which all employees should be well aware of and doesn't need to be rehashed here. A friendly word has been offered. Let's move on.

How about that new HD?
:backtotop


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ya got me. :lol:


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Since IFC (and also AMC) are distributed by Rainbow (Voom), I would not be surprised to see Dish launch one of their channels first. Not saying it will or will not happen, but given the relations Dish has for Voom, it could be a way to get a foot in the door for other channels first.
> 
> Probably not going to happen that way though, but not out of the realm of possibility.


ill take IFC in HD over many of the others on that list..


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> How do we know they are rumors?


The simple answer is... We know they are rumors because we don't know that they are fact! 

I say often that rumors and speculation can be fun, as long as no one gets mad and turns a rumor into a broken promise. All too often folks read the rumors and get themselves into a frenzy of resentment when the rumor doesn't pan out. If everyone would treat rumors as rumors until proven otherwise, there would be a lot less heartache.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm. Well this is all interesting but shouldn't we be discussing this in the *The "No HD" Gripe Thread*? Except, of course, stuff related to the first post unless those locals don't get turned on by the 10th.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Most of the posts in this thread are not complaints about HD ... 
We're OK for now (although the side topics should probably die off).


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

How bout them Tigers! Wish I could see them lose in HD  No local HD yet.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Most of the posts in this thread are not complaints about HD ...
> We're OK for now (although the side topics should probably die off).


I guess I was surprised to learn which of the HD channels listed by E* were not available on D*. I see that information as defining a potential return to competition and it seemingly would better inform some of us gripers. But I guess we have an obligation to look around all the threads anyway, but I'll stick that post in the gripe thread.


----------



## Modelmaker (Apr 4, 2008)

If Milwaukee actually gets the HD locals does that mean they will be available to subs in Kenosha?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If you are in the Milwaukee DMA you will get the Milwaukee channels.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Modelmaker said:


> If Milwaukee actually gets the HD locals does that mean they will be available to subs in Kenosha?


I think they did an actual press release about the locals lighting up this week. So hopefully for those affected it's not "If".


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

Have a Dish 1000. Only incorporates, 110. 119 & 129. Looks like I am SOL, as to Milwaukee locals.

Oh well, will just keeping using the OTA


----------



## EagleClaw (Sep 24, 2007)

I am SOL also with the Dish 1000, I'm in Watertown and can't get anything OTA 



Chinatown said:


> Have a Dish 1000. Only incorporates, 110. 119 & 129. Looks like I am SOL, as to Milwaukee locals.
> 
> Oh well, will just keeping using the OTA


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

Are You using a roof top antenna?


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

EagleClaw said:


> I am SOL also with the Dish 1000, I'm in Watertown and can't get anything OTA


If your HD locals are getting added you can get a wing dish installed for 61.5.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

phrelin said:


> I guess I was surprised to learn which of the HD channels listed by E* were not available on D*. I see that information as defining a potential return to competition and it seemingly would better inform some of us gripers. But I guess we have an obligation to look around all the threads anyway, but I'll stick that post in the gripe thread.


I've been thinking (no I don't do it a lot). I do think Dish will come through at the very least of delivering 100 HD channels by the end of 08. Once that does happen, Dish will look a like more appetizing IMO. With an HD only package, I know of several Direct subs who would seriously think about switching to Dish for HD only. The odds of carrying just about all the channels you want will certainly be obtainable once 100 channels are reached.

Just something to think about I guess.


----------



## storm5guy (Oct 7, 2007)

The Tampa HD locals have been added to my guide. Currently only WTVT and WTSP work, the rest have yellow screens. Hopefully it will be all set by the "official debut" tomorrow.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Needing a 2nd dish pointed to 61.5 had me seriourly looking at D*. Not only did not want a 2nd dish, but they wanted to charge me $60 to install it. The free install of the 61.5 dish goes in tomorrow so I'm staying with E*.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

with just a little bit of pushing I got them to drop the $60 install fee and also the requirement to re-up the contract in order to install. they put it in yesterday. took 15 minutes, no charge, no nothing. easy.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Mr.72 said:


> with just a little bit of pushing I got them to drop the $60 install fee and also the requirement to re-up the contract in order to install. they put it in yesterday. took 15 minutes, no charge, no nothing. easy.


Wow. . .you must either be very persuasive or a long-time customer to get a deal as good as that one. Did you threaten to cancel?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RUMOR: I'll hide AMC-HD when it gets here!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> Needing a 2nd dish pointed to 61.5 had me seriourly looking at D*. Not only did not want a 2nd dish, but they wanted to charge me $60 to install it. The free install of the 61.5 dish goes in tomorrow so I'm staying with E*.


Except with D* your locals my end up on 72.5, not too far from 61.5 and not seen by the big multi-orbital slot dishes of either provider since they are in the southeastern sky as opposed to the southwest.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

D* is leaving 72.5° ... E* is taking over their half of the Canadian slot.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Please edit the subject line of this thread, it is misleading. This adding of "new HD channels" does not effect every DishHD subsciber.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One market at a time ... eventually it will affect you.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Added the Word Local to the title to avoid confusion.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Added the Word Local to the title to avoid confusion.


Thank you, now it says what the thread is really about.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i'm personally happy for those of you who got your locals in hd even though there was no release of any national hd. i think it's even worse not being able to have your locals in hd. i've had the hd locals for a while through dish and ota. some people can't get them ota. so i understand that and i'm totally happy for those who finally have their locals in hd.


----------



## EagleClaw (Sep 24, 2007)

No just an indoor cheapo model, I will have to try and move it up to the attic and see it that helps.



Chinatown said:


> Are You using a roof top antenna?


----------

